# 1962 Schwinn canvas Banner



## kz1000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Have this posted on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310285689166&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ends Tonight


----------



## Santee (Jan 13, 2011)

Very Cool Banner!


----------

